
Show HN: Codeless website analytics - mfrye0
https://thebigpicture.io
======
mfrye0
Hey everyone. I originally built this after getting sick of my PM constantly
ask me to add / change the event tracking in the app.

The big question - "How is this different from Heap?"

You choose what you want to track and we only track that. So there's less
noise from a bunch of bs data that you don't care about. Additionally, you
choose what integrations you want the data sent to. We don't store the data
ourselves. You can even choose to send the data to an internal setup via a
Webhook.

Lastly, you can track very fine grained events. Like when the user has
scrolled 75% of the page, the form validation failed, or a YouTube video was
watched 50%.

Any feedback is appreciated.

